# Question about Plastisol Ink



## AlabamaPickers (Feb 26, 2014)

I recently purchased a storage unit at auction that was FULL of Screen Printing, Transfer, and Printing Equipment.

I have a question about something I found in there.

It's a 55 Gal DRUM about 2/3 Full of Gold Paint, and the Label says, "MultiTech MC-952." 

I looked it up online and it's Glitter Gold Plastisol Ink.

There was not a lid on the Drum, but a plastic bag over the top.

Does anyone know what the CONSISTENCY of this "INK" is supposed to be?

Right now it feels like REALLY WET Cookie Dough (think Chocolate Chip without the CHIPS..>LOL)

Is this CORRECT, or has it dried up?

I guess when I think "INK," I think liquid and runny... but I know NOTHING about this type of stuff!

HELP? LOL

THANKS!
Dusty


----------



## DanEggiman (Mar 7, 2012)

out of the can plastisol is thick as you mentioned. Not at all like paint you would use for a house or a wood stain. In theory plastisol won't every air dry out cause it needs heat to cure. I imagine however that really old plastisol would begin to start drying and cracking.


----------



## oa214 (Jan 25, 2014)

Try mixing it up and see if it thins out at all. It might still be good.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Are you selling any of the equipment?


----------



## Tubby41 (Apr 3, 2014)

I just joined and don't know anything about the business either but I just bought 2 gallons of Plastisol ink (Union brand) at an auction and both are still sealed. If you shake them, there is no sloshing sound so it does not seem like regular runny thin ink. Not sure if this helps. I'm trying to find someone who wants to buy these 2 gallons in Toronto Ontario Canada. I put them on craigslist in Toronto but no replies.
Good luck with your endeavors, Tubby 41


----------



## AlabamaPickers (Feb 26, 2014)

outbreak said:


> Are you selling any of the equipment?


Yes, I am selling it ALL, and have done pretty well with most of it... Still have a Hopkins 6/4 Press left and a TON of Ink...

If you look on the Huntsville, AL Craigslist, there is an Ad... Just search for the word "HOPKINS."

THANKS!
Dusty


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

AlabamaPickers said:


> Yes, I am selling it ALL, and have done pretty well with most of it... Still have a Hopkins 6/4 Press left and a TON of Ink...
> 
> If you look on the Huntsville, AL Craigslist, there is an Ad... Just search for the word "HOPKINS."
> 
> ...


You need to take a vacation to Destin! And bring the press and ink with you!


----------

